# How do I Make a Round Loaf of Bread



## hvacwife (Jul 27, 2005)

*any suggestions for me?? I've never done this before and would like to try it. *
*Was thinking of the cast iron skillet or a Pyrex dish.*


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 27, 2005)

Are you looking for a specific type of recipe?  If not you can use any general bread recipe (like a white or a wheat) and shap it into a round loaf instead of rolling it and putting it into a standard bread pan.  All you need ot do is put it onto a sheet pan.  You don't even need a specific bread pan for it !


----------



## Raine (Jul 27, 2005)

Round like as in a tube?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 27, 2005)

I just use my pizza stone, place it on the stone after it has heated up - just let it go free-form but start out in a ball shape.


----------



## oldcoot (Jul 27, 2005)

by "round" do you mean disk shape or ball shaped?   If using a soft dough, a ball shape will flatten into a more or less disk confinguration.  For a ball shaped loaf, a somewhat drier or stiffer dough is necessary.

I had good luck  making a round (sort of cylindrical) loaf recently by using a small round pyrex casserole dish.  The soft dough rose nicely  inches above the rim.  Made a loaf with nice proportions


----------



## Haggis (Aug 1, 2005)

For a round loaf (also called a boule) there is a great video on the foodtv.com site demonstrating how to do it.

Just go to the site, go the 'Cooking', then go to Cooking Demos, then the baking subsection, you will find it there.


----------



## Georgeco (Aug 1, 2005)

I use round bannetons which are small wicker baskets lined with raw linen cloth. The are not expensive. I get mine in Paris but as I remember they are also available at KAF online.


----------

